# Who here is from AZ?



## couldabeenmine14.9 (Mar 24, 2004)

Just wanted to see who else on here is from AZ.
If anyone is interested in joining a car club check us out at Message Board - Home :woowoo:


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

Sup from T-Town.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

hi marcus
(little late)


----------



## couldabeenmine14.9 (Mar 24, 2004)

Whats up Shan how the heck have you been?
Have you forgiven me?


----------



## couldabeenmine14.9 (Mar 24, 2004)

Did you just buy a New intake? New Exhaust? New header? are you just lazy and don't wanna take the time to do the work or is it too hot out and you don't want to work in the heat? 
Let me know I'll install it for you. 
I can also clean your ride. Inside and out. 
Prices will vary depending on vehicle and complication of job. 
If you are the Phoenix, AZ area and need something like this done pm me. I am honest about what I can do and I will tell you up front if I can do the bolt on or not.
Seriouse inquires only please.


----------



## iwanagofast (Sep 3, 2007)

Sup for C-Town


----------



## sg7lotus (Dec 21, 2007)

phoenix.......


----------

